# Best supplements for gains and recovery?



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi im looking to bulk and i wanted to ask what are the best supplements available for adding some size and also a supplement that aids recovery?

i dont want aas or GH and im not going onto peptides until next year so i need something in the meantime

ive just started dorian yates split and i feel f**ked like whole body is injured!

Looking for products that will help pack on some modest size and also ease niggles along the way please


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Your diet, sleep and rest in general are much more important, but the following are the supplements I'd consider:

Creatine monohydrate

Vitamin D3

Magnesium ( about an hour before bed)

Zinc

Omega-3 fish oil capsules


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Your diet, sleep and rest in general are much more important, but the following are the supplements I'd consider:
> 
> Creatine monohydrate
> 
> ...


 This.

Though, I would add an anti oxidant on top of them


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I should perhaps add that significant DOMS is inevitable with a new routine but this will get better over the next couple of weeks as your body adjusts. Don't be fooled into thinking any supplement your try in this time is responsible for a big improvement that would have happened anyway.



Jatin Bhatia said:


> Though, I would add an anti oxidant on top of them


 My thinking is to rely on fruit and vegetables for this. (Mega dosing on things like vitamin C is something I'm never sure if it might have a detrimental effect on muscle growth, I'd need to look into it.)


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Your diet, sleep and rest in general are much more important, but the following are the supplements I'd consider:
> 
> Creatine monohydrate
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I have hopefully got sleep, diet and rest into a decent order.... but I was recommended things like SARMS and glycolog however recently told on here they aren't really worth taking.

I will have a read up on the ones you have mentioned, thank you. are these more to aid bulking or the recovery mate?


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> I should perhaps add that significant DOMS is inevitable with a new routine but this will get better over the next couple of weeks as your body adjusts. Don't be fooled into thinking any supplement your try in this time is responsible for a big improvement that would have happened anyway.


 I think what I have is different to DOMS.... I had serious leg doms last week - actually quite liked it as I knew id worked it hard.

what ive had this weekend and today is literally a feeling of my body needing a good oiling all over... everywhere is stiff as hell especially chest and lower back. my shoulders feel like they are ruined as in sharp twinging pains !!!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> My thinking is to rely on fruit and vegetables for this. (Mega dosing on things like vitamin C is something I'm never sure if it might have a detrimental effect on muscle growth, I'd need to look into it.)


 Nothing better than diet.

Anti oxidants have a detrimental effect on muscle growth , if taken around workouts. I generally maintain a gap of two hours between taking an Anti oxidant and my workouts. Mega dosing of vitamin C is not required. I generally take 1gm and i sometime switch between vitamin c and E where later is much useful from muscle building point of view. (Improved blood circulation related aspect mainly)


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Nothing better than diet.
> 
> Anti oxidants have a detrimental effect on muscle growth , if taken around workouts. I generally maintain a gap of two hours between taking an Anti oxidant and my workouts. Mega dosing of vitamin C is not required. I generally take 1gm and i sometime switch between vitamin c and E where later is much useful from muscle building point of view. (Improved blood circulation related aspect mainly)


 Where is the best place to buy these supplements from would you say?

would you actually notice a difference in muscle gain and recovery using these as you would using say peptides for example?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Baggy said:


> Where is the best place to buy these supplements from would you say?
> 
> would you actually notice a difference in muscle gain and recovery using these as you would using say peptides for example?


 Online or local chemist shop will have them. They are generic vitamin supplements.

TBH, most of these supplements are just to cover up things from all angles, nothing significant would be noticeable IMO. You can't compare normal diet supplements with Peps. That's altogether a different thing.

Just out of curiosity, How much fat you have in your diet?


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Online or local chemist shop will have them. They are generic vitamin supplements.
> 
> TBH, most of these supplements are just to cover up things from all angles, nothing significant would be noticeable IMO. You can't compare normal diet supplements with Peps. That's altogether a different thing.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, How much fat you have in your diet?


 Thanks, about 100 a day of fats.

So you use these supplements just to keep you in the best possible condition internally? not really to see a noticeable gains in the gym or noticeable healing from niggles? is there anything that would give this?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Baggy said:


> what ive had this weekend and today is literally a feeling of my body needing a good oiling all over... everywhere is stiff as hell especially chest and lower back. my shoulders feel like they are ruined as in sharp twinging pains !!!


 Assuming you're talking about your joints (!) that sounds fairly normal apart from the sharp pains that presumably relate to the injury you're working on. You should obviously train very cautiously around this, if at all.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Assuming you're talking about your joints (!) that sounds fairly normal apart from the sharp pains that presumably relate to the injury you're working on. You should obviously train very cautiously around this, if at all.


 Yeah the most pains are rear shoulder blade on the "good" side and also lower back.... chest aches and feels tight on a deep breath


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Baggy said:


> Thanks, about 100 a day of fats.
> 
> So you use these supplements just to keep you in the best possible condition internally? not really to see a noticeable gains in the gym or noticeable healing from niggles? is there anything that would give this?


 Yes, internal conditions only.

As suggested by @Ultrasonic, add omega 3 as it helps in Anti inflammation as it looks like you are more concerned with your joints health.

In addition to this, i would highly recommend Cissus quadrangularis or GSM. Works wonder. Something to consider for programs such as Blood and guts


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

No supplement is going to make a big difference - if it did it would be a sign that your diet is poor.

You know that drugs are what would make a significant difference but they obviously all have risks (both immediate and to long term health). I don't use any but obviously the majority of active posters here do. You need to do your own research and make up your own mind.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Baggy said:


> Yeah the most pains are rear shoulder blade on the "good" side and also lower back.... chest aches and feels tight on a deep breath


 It's possible you've strained something on your good side by trying to protect/compensate for the injured one. If you have that would be a definite sign you should stop doing the related exercises completely for now.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Yes, internal conditions only.
> 
> As suggested by @Ultrasonic, add omega 3 as it helps in Anti inflammation as it looks like you are more concerned with your joints health.
> 
> In addition to this, i would highly recommend Cissus quadrangularis or GSM. Works wonder. Something to consider for programs such as Blood and guts


 Thanks mate.... that Cissus sounds very good on the reviews I just read up.

Yes definitely interested in keeping joints healthy but I am also looking for something that will give me some good bulk gains that aren't AAS or GH - I looked into SARMs but wasn't convinced. the Glycolog sounded really good but again was told on here they're no good and I respect the advice on here.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Baggy said:


> Thanks mate.... that Cissus sounds very good on the reviews I just read up.
> 
> Yes definitely interested in keeping joints healthy but I am also looking for something that will give me some good bulk gains that aren't AAS or GH - I looked into SARMs but wasn't convinced. the Glycolog sounded really good but again was told on here they're no good and I respect the advice on here.


 Diet. Nothing less nothing more mate.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Nothing better than diet.
> 
> Anti oxidants have a detrimental effect on muscle growth , if taken around workouts. I generally maintain a gap of two hours between taking an Anti oxidant and my workouts. Mega dosing of vitamin C is not required. I generally take 1gm and i sometime switch between vitamin c and E where later is much useful from muscle building point of view. (Improved blood circulation related aspect mainly)


 It isn't obvious to me that simply avoiding a two hour window would prevent any negative effects BTW, have you looked into this in detail?

Edit: 1g of vitamin C would still be a lot compared to what would typically be obtained from someone's diet.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> It isn't obvious to me that simply avoiding a two hour window would prevent any negative effects BTW, have you looked into this in detail?
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26638792
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Baggy said:


> also looking for something that will give me some good bulk gains that aren't AAS or GH - I looked into SARMs but wasn't convinced. the Glycolog sounded really good but again was told on here they're no good and I respect the advice on here.


 FWIW I'd take the view that anything powerful enough to have a big effect is also going to be powerful enough to have risks associated with it...


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

hi @Ultrasonic I have looked into all these and found links... could you just advise if there is a certain ones on this list more important than others or would you really need to get all of it?

Creatine monohydrate - https://www.sci-mx.co.uk/shop/creatine-monohydrate

Vitamin D3 - http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/reflex-nutrition-vitamin-d3-100-x-2000iu-tabs

Magnesium & Zinc - https://www.sci-mx.co.uk/shop/zma-plus-hardcore

Omega-3 fish oil capsules - https://www.sci-mx.co.uk/shop/tri-omega-efa

Cissus - http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/cissus-quadrangularis-capsules-800mg.html?view=ppc&pid=2689&ppc_img=ZPL10&gclid=COGO-9izltACFVIW0wodGP8Gaw

Lastly, they mainly say use continuously for 30 days.... so should you take these for a month then a month off and then back on to them and so on?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Glucosamine helped with my joints, especially shoulder pain from bench pressing.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Baggy said:


> hi @Ultrasonic I have looked into all these and found links... could you just advise if there is a certain ones on this list more important than others or would you really need to get all of it?
> 
> Creatine monohydrate - https://www.sci-mx.co.uk/shop/creatine-monohydrate
> 
> ...


 Look around, but the cheapest creatine monohydrate will be from one of the bulk suppliers (e.g. Bulk Powders). D3 (2000 IU) and magnesium I tend to find cheapest via Amazon. I've been using magnesium citrate but DTLV was suggesting a superior form recently (check through his posts). What you definitely don't want is magnesium oxide as it's poorly absorbed. Zinc I just buy from Tesco as you don't need a fancy form!

Omega 3 I buy from Bulk Powders as they do a high strength form with vitamin E, which may help it keep better but I've never seen any solid research to prove this. The likes of zipvit are probably cheaper.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Look around, but the cheapest creatine monohydrate will be from one of the bulk suppliers (e.g. Bulk Powders). D3 (2000 IU) and magnesium I tend to find cheapest via Amazon. I've been using magnesium citrate but DTLV was suggesting a superior form recently (check through his posts). What you definitely don't want is magnesium oxide as it's poorly absorbed. Zinc I just buy from Tesco as you don't need a fancy form!
> 
> Omega 3 I .dunno from Bulk Powders as they do a high strength form with vitamin E, which may help it keep better but I've never seen any solid research to prove this. The likes of zipvit are probably cheaper.


 Ok mate, that ZMA has magnesium oxide so I will leave that one. I can get a discount on sci mx so will just get the creatine from them as I like their products.

i'll look into bulk powders for the omega 3, although that link I posted for sci mx was an omega product too.

is it best to run these 1 month on 1 month off?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I think it's Kirkland D3 that is fairly cheap on Amazon, although there may be better deals than when I last looked. It shouldn't cost as much as the one you linked to though.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh, and these are all things you can just take every day, you certainly don't need to cycle them!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

My guess is sci mx is still going to be more expensive than the bulk suppliers - only buy from the latter when they have at least a 20% off offer on, as these asks up pretty much every week.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> My guess is sci mx is still going to be more expensive than the bulk suppliers - only buy from the latter when they have at least a 20% off offer on, as these asks up pretty much every week.


 ok cool thanks mate I will have alook then.

last question, have you heard of Gaspari SizeOn - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/gaspari-sizeon-maximum-performance-1-58kg

meant to be decent but would be good to hear your thoughts on it


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

I personally run,

myprotein whey, creatine 5g per day, BCAA with electrolytes through my workout and a carb source

vit d-
vit c
zma are nice to haves, that I have, but the top stuff is what I always run - no matter.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Oh, and there are all things you can just take every day, you certainly don't need to cycle them!


 I cycle creatine, I was under the impression after daily use for 6 weeks your body "normalises" with it.

i always take 4 weeks off.

Is this incorrect?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

By the sound of it you're putting far too much importance on supplements in your mind.

Regarding joints and injuries, I've tried cissus and glucosamine over the years and I came to the conclusion they do absolutely sfa. It's easy to fall into the trap that supplements work... you get an injury, won't go away, gets to the point when it's slowing you down so you seek advice. Someone recommends a magical cure, you take it and start to feel better after a few weeks. But you also give it rest when taking the supplement, so what's to say you wouldn't have started to feel better anyway.

As others have said, rest and nutrition are 10x more important than what supplements are for injuries. But I'd also add to that list stretching, warming up and generally training smart. If you're going to do something different the ease your self into it if you think it'll f**k you up. If something hurts then ease off, rest and rehab it... don't just plough on for weeks ignoring it.

With regards to gaining size... if you're not talking about PEDs it's simply down to your diet. Calories, protein and micro nutrients.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

2004mark said:


> By the sound of it you're putting far too much importance on supplements in your mind.
> 
> Regarding joints and injuries, I've tried cissus and glucosamine over the years and I came to the conclusion they do absolutely sfa. It's easy to fall into the trap that supplements work... you get an injury, won't go away, gets to the point when it's slowing you down so you seek advice. Someone recommends a magical cure, you take it and start to feel better after a few weeks. But you also give it rest when taking the supplement, so what's to say you wouldn't have started to feel better anyway.
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate appreciate that

I think I will add in the zinc and magnesium and omega just for general well being. the only other thing im looking at now is to either try the creatine or this SIZE-ON for a little added extra


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I cycle creatine, I was under the impression after daily use for 6 weeks your body "normalises" with it.
> 
> i always take 4 weeks off.
> 
> Is this incorrect?


 I've never seen any credible source suggest this. All it does is saturate the muscle with creatine, so I don't see why you'd need to 'deload' - I'd have thought this would be counter productive.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

2004mark said:


> Regarding joints and injuries, I've tried cissus and glucosamine over the years and I came to the conclusion they do absolutely sfa. It's easy to fall into the trap that supplements work... you get an injury, won't go away, gets to the point when it's slowing you down so you seek advice. Someone recommends a magical cure, you take it and start to feel better after a few weeks. But you also give it rest when taking the supplement, so what's to say you wouldn't have started to feel better anyway.


 There was a BBC programme recently making the point that the evidence for glucosamine actually doing anything useful was weak at best. It was probably Trust Me I'm A Doctor.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Baggy said:


> last question, have you heard of Gaspari SizeOn - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/gaspari-sizeon-maximum-performance-1-58kg
> 
> meant to be decent but would be good to hear your thoughts on it


 Don't waste your money on that.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> There was a BBC programme recently making the point that the evidence for glucosamine actually doing anything useful was weak at best. It was probably Trust Me I'm A Doctor.


 May have been placebo, but after a few months on it i feel like it helped me.

Could have been down to something else, but it cant hurt.



Ultrasonic said:


> I've never seen an credible source suggest this. All it does is saturate the muscle with creatine, so I don't see why you'd need to 'deload' - I'd have thought this would be counter productive.


 This is fair enough, I think it was just something I heard when i first started out and never bothered to look into any further, this is good news, it means i can have creatine forever now! :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Don't waste your money on that.


 Yep looks like an overpriced multivit, with some additional crap in.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Baggy said:


> Ok mate, that ZMA has magnesium oxide so I will leave that one.


 ZMA is a bit different, and I've not tried it due to the B6 content following reading the following that may be of interest to you. Lots of people happily use it though, and I'll be honest I have no idea about its absorption.

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/supplements-part-1.html/


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> ZMA is a bit different, and I've not tried it due to the B6 content following reading the following that may be of interest to you. Lots of people happily use it though, and I'll be honest I have no idea about its absorption.
> 
> http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/supplements-part-1.html/


 Thanks for all the advice, just bought:

Omega fish oil

ZMA zinc and magnesium

creatine monohydrate

D3 vitamins

Cheers


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> This is fair enough, I think it was just something I heard when i first started out and never bothered to look into any further, this is good news, it means i can have creatine forever now! :lol:


 You often get people who use AAS joking that creatine is so strong you should cycle it  . Here's a recent summary written by Layne Norton - I'm pretty sure if there were studies showing it should be cycled for optimal effect that he'd have mentioned it.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/king-creatine-your-expert-guide.html


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> You often get people who use AAS joking that creatine is so strong you should cycle it  . Here's a recent summary written by Layne Norton - I'm pretty sure if there were studies showing it should be cycled for optimal effect that he'd have mentioned it.
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/king-creatine-your-expert-guide.html


 I wish creatine was as strong as aas!

Very Interesting read. I need to buy some more creatine


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

@Jatin Bhatia I've just read the first paper you linked to re. antioxident supplementation earlier, which was interesting. The full text is available in the following link; have you read it?

https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Troy_Merry/publication/286219601_Do_antioxidant_supplements_interfere_with_skeletal_muscle_adaptation_to_exercise_training/links/56bc572f08aeac58bad66a9a.pdf

My take on it is that the balance of evidence is that supplementing with antioxidents is likely to be counterproductive. One particularly relevant paper for our interests in the following one, which advises against vitamin C and E supplementation:

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1113/jphysiol.2014.279950/pdf


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> @Jatin Bhatia I've just read the first paper you linked to re. antioxident supplementation earlier, which was interesting. The full text is available in the following link; have you read it?
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Troy_Merry/publication/286219601_Do_antioxidant_supplements_interfere_with_skeletal_muscle_adaptation_to_exercise_training/links/56bc572f08aeac58bad66a9a.pdf
> 
> ...


 Too many contradictory things when i looked up again. Some researches advises to take and some don't. Though, the majority is with the side that it really hinders muscle growth. However, the main concern is how much is fine then or we can just ignore them altogether


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Too many contradictory things when i looked up again. Some researches advises to take and some don't. Though, the majority is with the side that it really hinders muscle growth. However, the main concern is how much is fine then or we can just ignore them altogether


 I think my take was that soley for the point of view of bodybuilding there didn't seem to be any evidence of an upside, but that it might have a negative effect, and so personally I wouldn't be supplementing with vitamin C. Whether there might be a long term health benefit is a different question I guess, although that review you linked to raises interesting questions about how the body's own antioxident defence systems may adapt following training.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I think my take was that soley for the point of view of bodybuilding there didn't seem to be any evidence of an upside, but that it might have a negative effect, and so personally I wouldn't be supplementing with vitamin C. Whether there might be a long term heaslth benefit is a different question I guess, although that review you linked to raises interesting questions about how the body's own antioxident defence systems may adapt following training.


 Hmmm. Though, I still don't understand the point, why every pre workout has Vit C in it. :confused1:

The best pre workout APS in the market has 3 gm of Vit C in it


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Hmmm. Though, I still don't understand the point, why every pre workout has Vit C in it. :confused1:
> 
> The best pre workout APS in the market has 3 gm of Vit C in it


 I must admit I didn't realise any pre-workout supplements contained vitamin C - all of them certainly don't. They aren't something I use.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Baggy said:


> Thanks for all the advice, just bought:
> 
> Omega fish oil
> 
> ...


 This little lot all came today along with my protein i think im set up for the next month!! Thanks again


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I must admit I didn't realise any pre-workout supplements contained vitamin C - all of them certainly don't. They aren't something I use.


 There are many mate. I started this thread some time ago on why pre have anti oxidants in them, but got no reply. People are more interested in Gen convo lately 

One more study here mate

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25384788


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

@dtlv

Would love to hear your views mate on "Does Anti oxidants like Vitamin C and Vitamin E interfere with Muscle growth"?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> There are many mate. I started this thread some time ago on why pre have anti oxidants in them, but got no reply. People are more interested in Gen convo lately
> 
> One more study here mate
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25384788


 I posted a link to the full text of that paper above, and mentioned its conclusions/advice. (Don't just go by its title.)


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I posted a link to the full text of that paper above, and mentioned its conclusions/advice. (Don't just go by its title.)


 Ohh the second link, i missed it at first


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Ohh the second link, i missed it at first


 I haven't reread it recently but it's worth a look through if you have time. A different way of looking at it though is that it shows no POSITIVE effect of the supplementation, so even if we choose to remain sceptical about possible negative effects on hypertrophy it still doesn't support the case for supplementing. From a bodybuilding point of view anyway. Personally I think the evidence for negative effects in the paper is compelling though.

Like you I'd be very interested in dtlv's thoughts on this though.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I haven't reread it recently but it's worth a look through if you have time. A different way of looking at it though is that it shows no POSITIVE effect of the supplementation, so even if we choose to remain sceptical about possible negative effects on hypertrophy it still doesn't support the case for supplementing. From a bodybuilding point of view anyway. Personally I think the evidence for negative effects in the paper is compelling though.
> 
> Like you I'd be very interested in dtlv's thoughts on this though.


 Two points here. Firstly, they are taking about high dosages and second the timing of supplementation. Every where, it has been mentioned that supplementing after the exercise alters the protein signalling to the muscles. So, it brings me to my first statement. How about taking them away from your workout.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Two points here. Firstly, they are taking about high dosages and second the timing of supplementation. Every where, it has been mentioned that supplementing after the exercise alters the protein signalling to the muscles. So, it brings me to my first statement. How about taking them away from your workout.


 The dose of vitamin C was 1g per day, which I thought was what you were taking?

I don't know anything about how blood levels of antioxidants vary with time following ingestion I'm afraid, or without looking back at this the duration of the biochemical signals we're worrying about (these may last the duration of muscle repair/growth, and if they did this would make timing of supplementation unimportant.)

I still see no positive argument for supplementing BTW, only possible negative effects.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

When I started taking 1000mg vit C a day last month I found I was incredibly sweaty through the night. stopped taking them and instantly stop sweating!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Baggy said:


> When I started taking 1000mg vit C a day last month I found I was incredibly sweaty through the night. stopped taking them and instantly stop sweating!


 I'd not heard of that before, but a quick Google shows you're not the only person to experience this. I've taken that sort of amount when I've had colds in the past though without any issue (as 200 mg tablets spread through the day).


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Out of curiousity I just had a quick look for how plasma levels of vitamin C varied with time after oral supplementation, and found the following. The big spike is all for IV administration but he circles down the bottom are for oral administation (the different curves are for different vitamin C doses). It looks like although the peak is after about 3 hours, levels could still be elevated more than 10 hours later. I guess what happens will depend on the level of free-radicals present to 'use up' the vitamin C though (or whatever other process vitamin C may be involved with).










Source: http://annals.org/aim/article/717329/vitamin-c-pharmacokinetics-implications-oral-intravenous-use


----------

